# Apple cider vinegar



## ickle (Apr 5, 2011)

has onyone tried to use ACV for controlling diabetes?

if so what were the results?

there is a whole site dedicated to this product for people with diabetes and/or those who wish to loose weight


----------



## Robster65 (Apr 5, 2011)

Hi Ickle.

From what I've read, there is no scientific basis for any health claims made about ACV. It is something which was used before the advent of modern treatments for all sorts of ailments and a lot of claims are apparently just based on anecdotes and beliefs.

I would recommend sticking with your meds and a healthy diet.

Rob

Just for reference... http://findarticles.com/p/articles/mi_m0GCU/is_n6_v14/ai_20152545/?tag=content;col1


----------



## Blythespirit (Apr 5, 2011)

I'd agree with Rob on this. ACV has been claimed to be the magic weight loss secret for over 40 years to my own personal knowledge. I tried it in the 70's and it did nothing for me at all. I think the claim then was that it curbed you appetite for sweet things. That and PLJ.  XXXXX


----------



## Robster65 (Apr 5, 2011)

I've just read an article that suggests it delays gastric emptying and presumably delays any spikes.

But there's a lot more palatable foods and drinks that do the same thing. 

Rob


----------



## margie (Apr 5, 2011)

I think I read somewhere that vinegar (well anything acidic could be lemon juice or lime juice) helped reduce the GL of a meal.


----------



## ickle (Apr 7, 2011)

well Im a really confused now LOL

I have been taking it morning and night and also using it in the last rinse after my shampoo & conditioner.

I really dont know what or if there are any health benefits from ACV but one this is sure my hair is wonderfully shiny and full of body

maybe Ill just keep on with it anyway


----------



## Robster65 (Apr 7, 2011)

I think in small quantities it won't hurt you but there's not really anything in it that can help from what the articles say.

It's also used for horses and poultry as a cure all but those of us who never used it had no more or less problems with our chickens. 

Although we didn't try washing them in it 

Rob


----------



## ickle (Apr 7, 2011)

Robster65 said:


> Although we didn't try washing them in it
> 
> Rob



hahahaha I don't recommend washing in it either I just add a tablespoon to the water as a final rinse.

my hair really has improved in thickness and volume since using it and before anyone asks ~~~~ the smell of vinegar does not persist it goes as the hair drys so is not a problem xxx


----------



## Robster65 (Apr 7, 2011)

Just make sure no-one thinks you're a secret cider drinker 

Beer is meant to be good for hair. But then again, bit of a waste. 

Rob


----------



## margie (Apr 7, 2011)

Another thing thats often used in a final rinse is lemon juice.


----------



## ickle (Apr 7, 2011)

Robster65 said:


> Just make sure no-one thinks you're a secret cider drinker
> 
> Beer is meant to be good for hair. But then again, bit of a waste.
> 
> Rob



as a total non drinker of any alcohol I think that is the very best use for beer


----------

